# Opinions on White Glove Service



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

There has been mention in some of the long debates about the Sage DB in particular that Sage should perhaps have a cut price option without the White glove service. So I was Just wondering for those who have used this service how you found the experience and what did you learn from it? Was it worthwhile for you or not and can you see it of value for others?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19208-Sage-By-Heston-Blumenthal-The-Oracle&p=218834#post218834


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I had read that, but interested in everyone elses opinions too given we're all at different points in our "coffee journeys" and will have different expectations perhaps...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Search for 'glove'. A couple of people other than boots have posted their experiences.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sibling Chris said:


> I had read that, but interested in everyone elses opinions too given we're all at different points in our "coffee journeys" and will have different expectations perhaps...


Yep...the white gloves serve allows people to get a machine and have someone explain basic and advice settings in it , you can learn a lot in the hour re volumetric settings, pre infusion function , timer etc

Or it can

Help people whoose first machine it is actually start to get acceptable coffee out of it .

When you book it, why not tell them what YOU want out of the hour, ( personally there is a ton of stuff in those menus to use , how to clean and maintain the machine etc) , as my commentary said , the guy who visited me had a wealth of experience to learn from .

Ultimately the price of the DB is the price , whether you want or feel the white gloves is required isn't going to Change the pricing structure .

Training / spending time with coffee people for anyone can be be beneficial , I lean so much chatting to people at forum days. it's a process of never ending learning , that's why it can be such an absorbing hobby .


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They don't even wear white gloves apparently.

What are you expecting from it?


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I am not asking a specific question or looking for help and I understand what the session is supposed to be, but just interested in hearing peoples' stories about how their experience was and what they got out of it really....just chatting sorry







maybe forum conversaiton is used to being a bit more direct!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

One of coffee classics direct was a member on here

Sspresso

They are the company that provide the white glove service

Drop him a pm detailing your level of experience and what you'd like to get from the white gloves and see if you get a reply

As I've said you get more out of it if you have a think what you would like the session to be about and communicate that to them ,


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sibling Chris said:


> I am not asking a specific question or looking for help and I understand what the session is supposed to be, but just interested in hearing peoples' stories about how their experience was and what they got out of it really....just chatting sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See if you do a search, you'll get opinions on it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I've had mine a week or so and haven't been arsed to bother with the white gloves. The only skill I need will come from time and experience. Plus it's akin to reading an instruction manual and boys don't do that!


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Ditto



Sean said:


> I've had mine a week or so and haven't been arsed to bother with the white gloves. The only skill I need will come from time and experience. Plus it's akin to reading an instruction manual and boys don't do that!


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just got my sage db today and only set it up this evening and pulled 3 shots...thought I'd dint want to get the caffeine buzz this late









Anyhow...should I have had something in the box about the White glove service? I didn't spot anything to a number to call to arrange it.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Here you go buddy.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Sibling Chris said:


> Just got my sage db today and only set it up this evening and pulled 3 shots...thought I'd dint want to get the caffeine buzz this late
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe we have the same combo, Chris?? How are you getting on with it?


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Everything pretty straightforward so far.....no fuss which I like....was getting to the point where I seemed to doing a lot of faffing around with my silvia, although on the other hand I probably wouldn't have learned much without it

I still have lots of settings to tweak and I think the mouth feel of the coffee is quite different, it's missing a bit of "gloopy-ness" at the moment, but giving much cleaner flavours I think

I like how much quicker it is to get a drink and steam the milk, having the timer is great too

Couple of things I have questions about wh ch probably I ought to stick on another thread


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok, so it may be the girly thing but I'm really looking forward to it - somebody to explain some of the arcane barista mysteries.... patient without their eyes glazing over when I start talking about brew ratios and tamper techniques. And I'd love some tips on latte art!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Will be interested to hear about your experience of this service.


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi @DoubleShot, I had my White Glove Service yesterday with Nick from CoffeeClassics and it was fantastic. In an engaging way, he checked how I was using the Smartgrinder, explaining why I should be grinding finer. Then he went on to ask how I was getting on with the Sage Dual Boiler, and explained why I had been having such trouble with the dual wall baskets (toss them as advised on the forum!). We had out my scales and talked about brew ratios, and as I'm a geologist, I got out my petrographic microscope to look at the coffee grain size I was previously grinding compared to the finer setting he recommended.

I am struggling a bit to produce latte "art", mine are mostly foam blobs. I found that I was heating the milk too much after checking with a digital thermometer compared to the cheap Starbucks thermometer I had been using which has a lag time.

He explained the dire consequence of starting to descale before the machine was cool... (necessitating a replaced boiler!), and went through the process leaving us with a recommended monthly descale calendar and continued use of bottled water here where we have so much limescale. He even gave us a very reasonable price on some coffee beans and descale tabs.

He spend almost 2 hrs with us and it was really was fun. I'd recommend it to anyone who just want to talk about their machine, even it they know it all


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Good to hear you found the service interesting and useful. There's not many mentions here about this service, certainly that I've read about. Thanks for sharing.


----------

